# diving 9-2-13



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

ADiver, AquaHuntress and I went out Monday to dive. We dove a couple of natural bottom spots in 115’ to see if we could find some lobsters, nada. There was plenty of interesting sea life on the limestone reef to see, tropical fish and other various inhabitants but nothing to shoot to bring home. There was a strong surface current, enough that we used tag lines to pull ourselves to the anchorline. Vis on top was murky, but it opened to 55-60’ on bottom with minimal current at depth. 85° on top about 72°F on bottom. Back aboard we had a cobia swim right up behind the boat, and he took a jig but missed the hook three times. After I hopped in the water with my 60” riffe he got spooked and disappeared. Third dive at the Russian freighter the vis was worse on top, much better on the bottom. A couple of curious sharks came right in to check us out, then left us alone. On the trip back in we had to run right in between a couple thunderstorms, lighting to the east and west, with some steep swells and a strong cold wind. Made it home before sundown. It is much quicker to cleanup when you don’t have a bunch of fish to filet….

Lane


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

sounds like fun. thanks for the report.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

diverdwn said:


> It is much quicker to cleanup when you don’t have a bunch of fish to filet….


True, but it makes the gas expensive.

Thanks for sharing the report!


----------



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

gas is always an expense, however for the panga it's not too bad. We burned 14.5 gallons total, and at one point we were 21miles out of the pass. I launched at Navy Pointe. I forgot to mention april found a like new Penn 113H combo on the natural bottom, so it was a profitable trip regardless.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report.... good find on the rod/reel..... sounds like pretty good gas mileage on the boat....42+ miles on 14.5 gallons is nice....


----------

